# 906 or 908 CAT



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

I Am Interested In Purchasing A Cat 908 And Am Wondering If Anyone Has One And How It Withstands Heavy Plowing Use With A Snow Pusher. I Am Considering Putting It On A Lot About 1/3 Of The Size Of A Home Depot. Any Input???


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I reallize that I am not up north, but do you really need a caat wheel loader for a lot that small? Why not a nice sized skid steer, or maybe a backhoe? something that is 7-15k lbs.? Just seems oversized to me.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

My Goal Is To Put This Loader Up There And Take My 2 Trucks And Skidsteer Out Of There. The Problem Is, It Is A Hotel And All The Entrances,exits, And Roadways And Steep Slopes Snow Free Conditions Have To Be Maintained At All Times.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I still wouldn't get a loader like that for a lot that small. Just park a skid steer out there with a 10' box and be done with it.


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

*906 Cat*

We have a 906 CAT and it will run circles around our 248 Cat skid steer. Nice things about are the roading speed is faster, more visibility, higher lifting height, and the steering wheel makes it easier for inexperienced operators to get the hang of it. Doesn't use a whole lot of fuel either, (especially when compared to our bigger 938G cat loaders) Only problem sometimes is traction, the 906's have uncommon tire size and only tire available is a dirt tire. If you chain it up it is awesome. Most of the plowing we do with it though is sidewalks with a 7 1/2' blade, not sure how it would do pushing a lot of weight with a box plow. We do use it for plowing snow/hauling out of our shop parking lot and works well.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

So If You Had To Make An Educated Guess, Would This Machine Hold Up With A Backhoe 10ft Snow Pusher. Weighs About 2000lbs Pushing Around 4inches Of Snow At A Wack


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I would say the machine will hold up, not sure what the difference is between a 906 and a 908 but would assume the 908 would be little bigger/heavier, more horsepower so would be better, epecially when pushing a 10' box blade. You will probably want to chain up to get traction to push that much weight. Maybe CAT has specs on how much weight they can push? I know if we could get Michelin snow plus tires in the size for our 906 it would be an even better machine. Biggest problem we have had is finding a plow that will hold up to the abuse it gets running into curbs, etc. The machine pushes more snow in low gear and it is easier on the machine but our operators don't have much patience so usually plow with it in hgih gear.


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

One other thing to think about is the mount-the 906 has a mount similar to a skid steer but it has to be modified to clear part of the loader boom lift frame. Not sure what type of mount your backhoe has on it.


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

*CAT 906/908 specs*

Some of the specs for the 906/908 Cats- 906 is 68 horsepower, weighs 10912 lb, bucket rated at 1.04 cubic yard. 908 is 76 horsepower, 13288 pounds, bucket rating is 1.3 cubic yards. Hope any of this helps.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Basically We Have A Protech Box Blade Very Strong. All The Holds It Is The Bucket And 2 Chains. You Drive Into This Mount And The Cuttingedge Portion Of The Bucket Hold It And 2 Chains 1 Strapped To Each Side. Look On Cat.com Go To Build A 906 There Are About 5 Different Tire Types


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for tire info. I would definitely check into the different tire sizes and see what is available after market. Our tire size is 365/80r20 and all we could find in that size is a dirt tire.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Basically I Would Like To Buy A 914g, I Am Thinking About Goin After A Walmart Target Or Home Depot Next Year But For Now I Have A Hotel And 2 Other Corprate Buildings Next To It And Would Like To Increase My Production By Getting Rid Of A My Skidsteer And Bringing That Down To A Small Condo Complex I Have And Just Let It Run Through The Storm. Have Alot Of Ideas Just Trying To Shuffle The Cards Around. Like The 908 Though Becuase If I Could Tow It If I Had To With My Diesel. But I Think The 12 Mph Is A Downer. The 914 Goes Faster To Have More Prodution I Think.


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Higher roading speed is a good advantage, as long as you don't hit anything plowing at high speed...If the 914 comes with ride control I would pay the extra money for it going down the road at that speed.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks God For The Rubber Squeegy Cutting Edge


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*???*



> Like The 908 Though Becuase If I Could Tow It If I Had To With My Diesel


Are you thinking of towing a 13,228 lb loader with a diesel pickup truck?? I have a 5 speed Dodge Cummins with 450 HP and 860 TQ and would never tow that type of weight in the snow.

Loader plus trailer would equal around 17,500 lbs. Trailer would push truck all over the place....



> But I think the 12 mph is a downer


 And towing it would be about 8 mph in the snow....


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

ha noway not with snow on the ground. id have to be smokin crack. im sayin in the sense of takin it from one location to another or in for service. those such things


----------

